# El agua está helada



## tigger_uhuhu

Algun experto podría ayudarme?
Acabo de ver en otro hilo que aseguran que "agua" es masculino, y de hecho yo hasta hace poco estaba seguro de que lo era y que era correcto decir "el agua está frío"
Pero alguien me dijo que no es masculino ni femenino, sino neutro y por lo tanto se usa el artículo en masculino pero el calificativo en femenino:
"el agua está fría"
 
¿Alguien tiene algo concreto?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Ceni

Agua es femenino siempre, en castellano no existe el neutro. Lo que no se muy bien es porque se utiliza el articulo "el", quiza porque agua empieza por "a"?
Esperemos que algun experto nos lo aclare!


----------



## Ceni

La frase correcta es "El agua está fría". Eso seguro.


----------



## Fernando

Amén. Si miráis en la parte inferior de la pantalla este asunto ya se ha discutido.


----------



## Ceni

Gracias Fernando


----------



## diegodbs

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Algun experto podría ayudarme?
> Acabo de ver en otro hilo que aseguran que "agua" es masculino, y de hecho yo hasta hace poco estaba seguro de que lo era y que era correcto decir "el agua está frío"
> Pero alguien me dijo que no es masculino ni femenino, sino neutro y por lo tanto se usa el artículo en masculino pero el calificativo en femenino:
> "el agua está fría"
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene algo concreto?
> Saludos y gracias


 
Agua es femenino, pero se emplea con artículo en masculino porque comienza con "a" acentuada.
el alma, el agua, 
la harina, la avestruz.


----------



## ampurdan

En castellano no existe el neutro, salvo para los pronombres "lo, esto, eso, aquello".

Agua, águila, ansia, ánfora etc. son palabras femeninas todas. Ocurre que empiezan por una "a" en la que recae la sílaba tónica. Si dijese "la agua" en realidad pronunciaría "lagua" y esto es cacofónico para el oído español. Así que decimos "el agua", "el águila", "el ansia", "el ánfora" pero "el agua fría", "el águila voladora", "el ansia aterradora", "el ánfora rota".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mil gracias a tod@s!
mi duda ha sido aclarada... agua es femenino y se usa "el" para evitar la cacofonía...
Tan simple y yo preocupado ja ja ja


----------



## Lu_international

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Agua es femenino, pero se emplea con artículo en masculino porque comienza con "a" acentuada.
> el alma, el agua,
> la harina, la avestruz.[/quote]
> 
> es El avestruz, avestruz es masculino
> 
> agua, alma y harina son femeninos todos, es el agua está fría
> 
> en otros idiomas como francés o italiano si la palabra es feminina y empieza por A se utiliza el apóstrofe ( L'acqua, L'anima), pero como en español no existe lo más fácil es cambiarle el Artículo al masculino, pero el resto (adjetivos) ya tiene que ir en el género correcto (femenino)


----------



## diegodbs

Lu_international said:
			
		

> diegodbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agua es femenino, pero se emplea con artículo en masculino porque comienza con "a" acentuada.
> el alma, el agua,
> la harina, la avestruz.[/quote]
> 
> es El avestruz, avestruz es masculino
> 
> agua, alma y harina son femeninos todos, es el agua está fría
> 
> en otros idiomas como francés o italiano si la palabra es feminina y empieza por A se utiliza el apóstrofe ( L'acqua, L'anima), pero como en español no existe lo más fácil es cambiarle el Artículo al masculino, pero el resto (adjetivos) ya tiene que ir en el género correcto (femenino)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes razón Lu, me despisté con el ejemplo que puse de avestruz.
Click to expand...


----------



## Betildus

*¿*Por qué *e*l agua esta helad*A*? La palabra "agua" es masculino, ¿por qué el adjetivo es femenino?.
En estos ejemplos está claro:
- *EL* aire está limpi*O* (no limpi*A*).
- *LA *comida está ric*A *(no ric*O*).
 
Les agradezco de antemano su explicación.


----------



## didakticos

Betildus said:


> *¿*Por qué *e*l agua esta helad*A*? La palabra "agua" es masculino, ¿por qué el adjetivo es femenino?.
> En estos ejemplos está claro:
> - *EL* aire está limpi*O* (no limpi*A*).
> - *LA *comida está ric*A *(no ric*O*).
> 
> Les agradezco de antemano su explicación.


 
Mira aquí Betildus: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=70738

¡Suerte!


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y desde cuando "agua" es masculino?
¿Qué capítulo me perdí?

_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Betildus said:


> *¿*Por qué *e*l agua esta helad*A*? La palabra "agua" es masculino, ¿por qué el adjetivo es femenino?.
> En estos ejemplos está claro:
> - *EL* aire está limpi*O* (no limpi*A*).
> - *LA *comida está ric*A *(no ric*O*).
> 
> Les agradezco de antemano su explicación.


 
Agua es femenino. Pero empieza por "a tónica" es decir la "a" suena con acento prosódico y para que no exista cacofonía el artículo "la",que es el que le corresponde, pasa a "el". Lo mismo ocurre con "águila", "hacha", "aula" y varias más. Pero el adjetivo sigue concordando en femenino como corresponde a agua.


----------



## ManPaisa

Betildus said:


> *¿*Por qué *e*l agua esta helad*A*? La palabra "agua" es masculino, ¿por qué el adjetivo es femenino?.
> En estos ejemplos está claro:
> - *EL* aire está limpi*O* (no limpi*A*).
> - *LA *comida está ric*A *(no ric*O*).
> 
> Les agradezco de antemano su explicación.


 
Nadie, al entrar en una piscina que no está climatizada, diría _el agua está muy *frío*._  ¿O sí? 

*Agua* es femenino aunque por motivos de eufonía se le anteponga el artículo *el*.


----------



## Betildus

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Agua es femenino. Pero empieza por "a tónica" es decir la "a" suena con acento prosódico y para que no exista cacofonía el artículo "la",que es el que le corresponde, pasa a "el". Lo mismo ocurre con "águila", "hacha", "aula" y varias más. Pero el adjetivo sigue concordando en femenino como corresponde a agua.


 
Agradezco la explicación pero entonces, ¿por qué aire es masculino si empieza con a?


----------



## flljob

Porque termina con e.

El género gramatical no tiene nada que ver con la vocal inicial. Más bien, tendría que ver con la final. Las que terminan en o son de género masculino. Las terminan en a son femeninas.

Todas con miles de excepciones.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Betildus said:


> Agradezco la explicación pero entonces, ¿por qué aire es masculino si empieza con a?


 
Nadie ha dicho que las palabras que empiezan por a son todas del género femenino. ¿O sí?


----------



## Betildus

flljob said:


> Porque termina con e.
> 
> El género gramatical no tiene nada que ver con la vocal inicial. Más bien, tendría que ver con la final. Las que terminan en o son de género masculino. Las terminan en a son femeninas.
> 
> Todas con miles de excepciones.
> 
> Saludos.


O sea, aire sería una excepción porque termina con e.



ManPaisa said:


> Nadie ha dicho que las palabras que empiezan por a son todas del género femenino. ¿O sí?


No, pero hay confusiones (o a mí no me queda claro), si ahora me debo fijar con la palabra que comienza o con la palabra que termina.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Se acaba de explicar ampliamente, hoy mismo, aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1445768&highlight=%E9lite
Agua es femenino, además. Fría o caliente.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ya no sé si es broma, pero aquí parte de lo que dice el DPD al respecto:

*2.1. *El artículo femenino _la_ toma obligatoriamente la forma _el_ cuando se antepone a sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica (gráficamente _a-_ o _ha-_), con muy pocas excepciones (→ 2.3); así, decimos _el águila, el aula_ o _el hacha_ (y no _la__ águila,_ _la__ aula_ o _la__ hacha_). Aunque esta forma es idéntica a la del artículo masculino, en realidad se trata, en estos casos, de una variante formal del artículo femenino. El artículo femenino _la_ deriva del demostrativo latino _illa,_ que, en un primer estadio de su evolución, dio _ela,_ forma que, ante consonante, tendía a perder la _e_ inicial: _illa_ > _(e)la_ + consonante > _la;_ por el contrario, ante vocal, incluso ante vocal átona, la forma _ela_ tendía a perder la _a_ final: _illa_ > _el(a)_ + vocal > _el;_ así, de _ela agua_ > _el(a) agua_ > _el agua;_ de _ela arena_ > _el(a) arena_ > _el arena _o de_ ela espada > el(a) espada > el espada. _Con el tiempo, esta tendencia solo se mantuvo ante sustantivos que comenzaban por /a/ tónica, y así ha llegado a nuestros días. El uso de la forma _el_ ante nombres femeninos solo se da cuando el artículo precede inmediatamente al sustantivo, y no cuando entre ambos se interpone otro elemento: _el agua fría,_ pero _la mejor agua; el hacha del leñador, _pero _la afilada hacha_. En la lengua actual, este fenómeno solo se produce ante sustantivos, y no ante adjetivos; así, aunque en la lengua medieval y clásica eran normales secuencias como _el alta hierba_ o _el alta cumbre,_ hoy diríamos _la alta hierba_ o _la alta cumbre:_ _«Preocupa la actitud de la alta burocracia» _(_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 11.12.96). Incluso si se elide el sustantivo, sigue usándose ante el adjetivo la forma _la:_ _«La Europa húmeda _[...] _no tiene necesidad de irrigación, mientras que la árida, como España, está obligada a hacer obras»_ (Tortolero _Agua_ [Méx. 2000]). Ante sustantivos que comienzan por /a/ átona se usa hoy, únicamente, la forma _la:_ _la amapola, la habitación_. Ha de evitarse, por tanto, el error frecuente de utilizar la forma _el_ del artículo ante los derivados de sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica, cuando esa forma derivada ya no lleva el acento en la /a/ inicial; así, debe decirse, por ejemplo, _la agüita,_ y no _el agüita._ Este mismo error debe evitarse en el caso de sustantivos femeninos compuestos que comienzan por /a/ átona, pero cuyo primer elemento, como palabra independiente, comienza por /a/ tónica; así, por ejemplo, debe decirse _la aguamarina,_ y no _el aguamarina_ (→ aguamarina).


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Betildus said:


> Agradezco la explicación pero entonces, ¿por qué aire es masculino si empieza con a?


 
El post que ha puesto Toño Torreón , de la RAE, lo explica.


----------



## ManPaisa

Betildus said:


> No, pero hay confusiones (o a mí no me queda claro), si ahora me debo fijar con la palabra que comienza o con la palabra que termina.


 
El género de las palabras depende de muchos factores pero principalmente de su etimología.

En español, las palabras que terminan con *a* suelen ser *femeninas*, pero no siempre. Las que terminan con *o* suelen ser *masculinas*, pero hay excepciones.

Ahora bien, *las palabras femeninas que empiezan con* *a tónica* suelen llevar el artículo* el*, para que suene mejor, pero eso no quiere decir que se conviertan en masculinas. 

Esto no tiene nada que ver con *aire*, ya que por razones etimológicas (creo) ese término es masculino y no femenino, y por lógica lleva el artículo* el.*


----------



## raulaquiles

*1. -
El agua* es un sustantivo femenino, sin embargo su artículo se lo escribe en masculino: el agua.
Y por ejemplo, los plurales los escribiré siempre en femenino, *las aguas, las aves,* etc...

Pero con los adjetivos demostrativos, *este, ese, aquel*, hablo y escribo de esta forma:
*¿Es esto correcto?*
*este, ese, aquel... agua.
este, ese, aquel... ave.
este, ese, aquel...azúcar.(ambiguo)
*
*2.-*
*la alondra* es femenina y su artículo igual: *la alondra
*
*¿Por qué se da esto?*

Alguna vez escuché que esto va relacionado con las vocales tónicas...
Alguien que me aclare estas dudas...

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## juandavidcrog

Muchas palabras en castellano que son femeninas se escriben con el articulo definido en masculino para evitar la cacofonía.

Cacofonía. (Del gr. κακοφωνία, de κακόφωνος, malsonante). f. Disonancia que resulta de la inarmónica combinación de los elementos acústicos de la palabra. RAE


----------



## zipp404

Se debe al _lugar del énfasis vocal_ en un sustantivo femenino.  Se usa el articulo (definido e indefinido) con sustantivos femeninos cuya primera sílaba empieza con "a" tónica para evitar el sonido de dos "a" fuertes [que es un ejemplo de cacofonía]

el *a*-gua está fría
el *al*-ma / un *al*-ma 
el, un *ar*-ma de fuego
el *as*-ma es una condición respiratoria
el *ar*-te
el *ham*-bre 

*PERO*:  Se usa el artículo femenino con los sustantivos femeninos cuya primera sílaba es atónica:

la, una a-*be*-ja
la, una a-*gu*-ja


----------



## MarieSuzanne

raulaquiles said:


> *1. -
> El agua* es un sustantivo femenino, sin embargo su artículo se lo escribe en masculino: el agua.
> Y por ejemplo, los plurales los escribiré siempre en femenino, *las aguas, las aves,* etc...
> 
> Pero con los adjetivos demostrativos, *este, ese, aquel*, hablo y escribo de esta forma:
> *¿Es esto correcto?* NO. Tienes que usar las formas femeninas: esta, esa, aquella, así como van en femenino los adjetivos.
> *este, ese, aquel... agua.
> este, ese, aquel... ave.
> 
> *


----------



## raulaquiles

Gracias...
Entonces, con los *adjetivos demostrativos, este, ese, aquel,* no se da esta regla de los sustantivos femeninos cuya primera sílaba empieza con *"a" tónica* para evitar el sonido de dos *"a" fuertes* (que es un ejemplo de cacofonía) ... ¿?
*¿O sea en Esta ave, no hay cacofonía ni,"a" tónica?*


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La "regla" de la cacofonía no es en realidad tal regla. Lo que sucedió es que el artículo femenino era antiguamente "ela" y, con el correr del tiempo, perdió la "e" y se transformó en "la" para los sustantivos normales, mientras que ante los que empezaban por "a" tónica perdió la "a" y se transformó en "el", que fue a coincidir (en forma) con el artículo masculino (así como en lenguas como el francés, el italiano y el catalán se transformó en el artículo apostrofado _l'_). Pero esto *sólo* *ocurrió con el artículo*, no con los restantes elementos gramaticales.


----------



## merquiades

zipp404 said:


> Se debe al _lugar del énfasis vocal_ en un sustantivo femenino.  Se usa el articulo (definido e indefinido) con sustantivos femeninos cuya primera sílaba empieza con &quot;a&quot; tónica para evitar el sonido de dos &quot;a&quot; fuertes [que es un ejemplo de cacofonía]
> 
> el *a*-gua está fría
> el *al*-ma / un *al*-ma
> el, un *ar*-ma de fuego
> el *as*-ma es una condición respiratoria
> el *ar*-te
> el *ham*-bre
> 
> *PERO*:  Se usa el artículo femenino con los sustantivos femeninos cuya primera sílaba es atónica:
> 
> la, una a-*be*-ja
> la, una a-*gu*-ja


 
 Hola Zipp.  El alma, El agua.... Las almas y las aguas, y también una alma, una agua.  Saludos


----------



## Agró

Mira este refrán:

"Nunca digas: De *esta* agua no beberé".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¡Aguas con el agua! 

Esto dice el DPD: 



> En cuanto al artículo indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada _un_ [...]


 
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=agua

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

raulaquiles said:


> *¿Por qué se da esto?*
> Alguna vez escuché que esto va relacionado con las vocales tónicas...
> Alguien que me aclare estas dudas...


 
Leer aquí, del DPD.


----------



## merquiades

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¡Aguas con el agua!
> 
> Esto dice el DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=agua
> 
> Saludos.


 
Un alma, algún alma... Hablando, sí suena así.... unalma, algunalma, sin duda... pero ¿lo escribirías así?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

merquiades said:


> Un alma, algún alma... Hablando, sí suena así.... unalma, algunalma, sin duda... pero ¿lo escribirías así?


 
Siempre. Aunque escribir "una alma" no es incorrecto, a mí no me gusta, probablemente por la misma razón por la que el DPD dice exactamente lo mismo que con "agua":



> En cuanto al indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es *mayoritario y preferible* el uso de la forma apocopada _un_ (→ uno, 1): _«Violeta no es un alma sencilla»_ (Serrano _Vida_ [Chile 1995]). El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _esta alma, toda el alma, _etc.


 
Saludos.


----------



## merquiades

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Siempre. Aunque escribir &quot;una alma&quot; no es incorrecto, a mí no me gusta, probablemente por la misma razón por la que el DPD dice exactamente lo mismo que con &quot;agua&quot;:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Qué interesante! De verdad se aprende mucho en este foro.  Jamás hubiera escrito un alma, algún alma.  Pero bueno, la RAE establece el uso correcto... Como podemos escribir ambas formas, seguiré escribiendo una alma pero pronunciando unalma. Con artículo masculino me parece extraño...


----------



## raulaquiles

Yo siempre desatando controversias...
La verdad, es que he quedado más confundido que al principio... aún peor, con esto de *"ela"*, es como que al fin todo tiene una explicación.

Tendré que leer todo detenidamente.

Pero, yo prefiero escribirlo y hablarlo así aunque el diccionario de word me lo corrija:
El arma, un arma, ese arma.
El alma, un alma, este alma.
El agua, una botella de agua, aquel agua
Pero no diré jamás, que de ese agua no he de beber...

Gracias,
Aprecio sus respuestas.


----------



## Jellby

raulaquiles said:


> Yo siempre desatando controversias...
> La verdad, es que he quedado más confundido que al principio...



La cosa es fácil. Con los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por "a" tónica:

- Es *obligatorio* el uso de "el" justo delante del sustantivo.

- Es *opcional*, pero frecuente y preferible, el uso de "un", "algún" y "ningún" justo delante del sustantivo.

- Para cualquier otra forma (plurales, otros determinantes, etc.) o si hay otra palabra antes del sustantivo, *siempre* se usa la forma femenina. Y el sustantivo sigue siendo femenino para adjetivos, plurales, etc.

Son casos particulares, por ser palabras de género ambiguo, "arte" y "azúcar". Y hay excepciones, como nombres propios (La Habana), nombres de letras (la hache), adjetivos sustantivizados (la árabe)...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

raulaquiles said:


> Pero, yo prefiero escribirlo y hablarlo así aunque el diccionario de word me lo corrija:
> El arma, un arma, ese arma.
> El alma, un alma, este alma.
> El agua, una botella de agua, aquel agua



Ya puesto, ¿por qué no dices _ese agua frío_?


----------



## raulaquiles

por que agua es femenino...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

raulaquiles said:


> por que agua es femenino...



Pues, si es femenino, le corresponden los determinantes femeninos _esta, esa, aquella_. ¿Por qué te empeñas entonces en decir que vas a escribirlo mal?


----------



## chamyto

Porque agua empieza por "a" tónica y si se pone _la,esta_.... entonces hay cacofonía vocálica


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Hay millones de cacofonías vocálicas, pero eso no nos autoriza a crear reglas propias.


----------



## chamyto

Bueno, yo siempre he visto *El agua* , y no la agua , porque  *la agua suena fatal *


----------



## chamyto

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:*agua *



f. Sustancia líquida, inodora, insípida e incolora en pequeña cantidad y verdosa o azulada en grandes masas, que está formada por la combinación de un volumen de oxígeno y dos de hidrógeno:
*el agua* es el componente más abundante de la superficie terrestre.
 Lluvia:
esta última semana ha caído mucha agua.


----------



## Agró

raulaquiles said:


> por que agua es femenino...


*agua* es femenino, y la prueba irrefutable es que toma adjetivos en femenino:
agua fría, cálida, fresca, etc.
El artículo determinado que toma _agua_ es *el *porque la 'a' inicial de agua es tónica, lo mismo que _águila, hacha_, etc.
Por el contrario, otras palabras femeninas con 'a' inicial átona toman el artículo *la*:
la aptitud, la abundancia, la aceleración, la harina, etc.


----------



## Aviador

Ya se explicó muy bien y exhaustivamente en este hilo la razón del uso de los artículos _el_ y _un_ ante sustantivos que empiezan con _a_ tónica. Siendo así, yo sólo quiero insistir sobre un detalle explicado por otros colegas antes: no es que se usen los artículos masculinos _el_ y _un_, sino *formas especiales de los artículos femeninos* que en este caso coinciden en su escritura con sus parónimos  masculinos.


El artículo femenino _el_ ante vocal _a_ tónica deriva del latín _illa_ (demostrativo femenino); _illa_ --> _ella_ --> _el agua_.
El artículo femenino _un_ es el apócope de _una_, al que se le quita la _a_ para evitar la cacofonía: _una_ --> _un_ _agua_ (opcional).
Creo que, viéndolo de esta manera, es más fácil entender y aceptar como algo natural estas grafías especiales de los femeninos _la_ y _una_.

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Este tema ha sido tratado hasta la saciedad, al punto de que fue necesario unir tres hilos. Leyendo, en algún punto, me perdí. Pero encuentro que el comentario de Aviador había retomado el buen camino. Lo completaré con lo que sé y lo que ya fue comentado muchos post atrás para poder finalmente cerrar la discusión.

Las razones para usar "el" antes de /á/ no son eufónicas ni caprichosas. Son consecuencia de la evolución de la lengua hablada. En el español temprano, el artículo determinado femenino era "*ela* (derivado del latín _*illa*_)", que perdía su "-a" átona en la pronuciación antes de una vocal. Para cuando el artículo se había establecido como "la", la costumbre se hizo norma sólo para la a tónica:

*ela* amiga, *ela* espada et *ela* agua. <—_ Español antiguo. _
/*el'* amíga, *el'* espáda et *el' *água/ <— _Pronunciando rápido._
*la* amiga, *la* espada y *el* agua. <—_ Español moderno. "La" y "el" son artículos femeninos aquí. _

Cuando decimos "el agua", el artículo no es realmente masculino. Decir que ese es el mismísimo "el" masculino sólo sirve para enseñar la regla: "se usa el artículo 'el' para los sustantivos femeninos que comienzan con 'a' tónica", pero esa no es la pura verdad .

Hay excepciones, como los nombres de las letras: la a y la hache.

Nótese que también decimos "bebí de *un* agua cristalina". Pero eso sería tema de otro hilo.

Recuerden que sólo aplicamos al regla antes de un sustantivo (femenino). Antes de otra palabra (como un adjetivo), se usa "la":

El agua —> La ansiada agua. —> La agüita.
El hacha —> La áspera hacha. —> La hachota.
La mano —> La hábil mano _<—Nótese que el artículo (antes de un adjetivo) no cambió aunque estaba antes de una /a/ tónica._

Saludos,


----------

